# Bearded Dragon Weight Question



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi, I have a 7 month old dragon, and I feed him daily a diet of insects, which includes crickets, tiny homegrown-mealworms, and waxworms. I also give him a plate of veggies every other day along with insects. He has a basking spot of 105 degrees fahrenheit, and he has 2 hideouts and a basking log. I was wondering if he is an average length and weight for his age. He is 12 inches long with tail, and he weighs 81.1 grams. Please tell me what you think if you are familiar with Beardies!


----------



## Riverotter (May 15, 2013)

I'm familiar with beardies, but never weighed any. But he is a good length. To figure out if he's a good weight, pick him up. He should feel full and softly firm and heavier then he looks. I could always tell if they were healthy by that full, smooth feel when you pick them up, kinda like a water balloon.

How about a picture?


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

I am part of an Exotics board that has many Bearded breeders I can check with them and get back to you....


----------



## BlueBettaSplendensLover (Apr 25, 2013)

SeaKnight said:


> I am part of an Exotics board that has many Bearded breeders I can check with them and get back to you....


Yeah, thank you! That would be awesome. ;-)


----------



## Koda (Jul 31, 2012)

I was kind of worried about the same thing with my beardie. He is about 8 months and around 16" long. He's my first beardie and the first reptile I've raised from a baby so I'm certainly no expert, but you sound like your doing alright. The only thing I'd suggest is that you start to offer him some veggies every day instead of every other. He may not eat it all, but just having it there for him might help. When they're adults they're supposed to switch to a mostly veggie diet with less insects so as he grows it'd be a good idea to offer him more and more veggies.

Also, have you considered roaches as a feeder insect? They're meatier than most other feeders and super easy to breed yourself (I cant stand to touch them, but I still love them a million times more than crickets). And Mealworms are actually supposed to be bad feeders, they have a lot of shell to them so don't offer much nutrients and have a high risk of causing impaction.


----------

